# Olive Green: The adventures of a weirdo



## almostvicious (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello people,

I have a weird tradition of turning my travel stories into books once a year. 
This year my lazy ass hasn't finished the paperback version of it but for those of you that would like to read my adventures around Europe, I attached a PDF to this thread.
(p.s: the whole thing is free because sharing is caring) 

Also: feel free to tell me what you think I need opinions haha 

Thank u for your attention.
NKC


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2019)

looks awesome! maybe we could add this to our file library? it would fit in nicely with all the other zines users can download.


----------



## almostvicious (Feb 11, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> looks awesome! maybe we could add this to our file library? it would fit in nicely with all the other zines users can download.


Hell yeaah


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 11, 2019)

damn i am really diggin this


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 11, 2019)

OK so I haven't gotten past the first fucking parigraph and I dig the he'll outta the style! Love it! Update when I finish all 22p.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 11, 2019)

While I'm here... Totally jelly of your ability to write. I always wanted to Wright but words art my thing I guess. reading good wright's tho... thanks for sharing


----------



## almostvicious (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank uuu people I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Anagor (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice to read about traveling in Germany.

Funny thing is, being from Germany I never really traveled here. Most time I spend in UK, some time in Belgium and Netherlands. Went to Basel once for two weeks, was cool.


----------



## Tude (Feb 12, 2019)

very cool and thanks for sharing. I printed it out so it will be bus-fodder for my daily travels.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 14, 2019)

this was good. hope you will share more


----------



## Frenchie (Feb 17, 2019)

I really love this! I'm headed out to Belgium/France/Netherlands in April and i'm super excited. If you have any recommendations of places to go/see/stay or people to hang out, I'd love that.


----------



## almostvicious (Feb 17, 2019)

Frenchie said:


> I really love this! I'm headed out to Belgium/France/Netherlands in April and i'm super excited. If you have any recommendations of places to go/see/stay or people to hang out, I'd love that.



In belgium there's an amazing place in Bruxelles called Barlok, it's a squatted commercial dock by the river and they often have gigs and workshops  Otherwise Liège is also really cool.
In France there's many many many places and possibilities, it just depends on what you're looking for. My personal favorite is the squatted caves in the south, unfortunately i can't remember the name of the city. But i will update if i remember!  And for the Netherlands, you need to go to BikeWars, it's a squat in Utrecht. Thats pretty much all i can say in terms of places haha other than that keep your eyes and your interests open, there's always a lot to see everywhere


----------



## Anagor (Feb 18, 2019)

Frenchie said:


> I really love this! I'm headed out to Belgium/France/Netherlands in April and i'm super excited. If you have any recommendations of places to go/see/stay or people to hang out, I'd love that.



To add to what @almostvicious said:

Have been in Antwerp and it was really nice. There was a squat a bit outside of the city, apparently a residential area built for Army employees, was about to be demolished. I don't think it's there anymore, but there should be other squats around.

Be careful in Amsterdam. Got a fine for sleeping rough there and police is quite strict when it comes to street drinking (at least at daytime) and smoking weed (despite you can legally buy it there in coffee shops).


----------



## Tongtwisted (Feb 18, 2019)

Frenchie said:


> I really love this! I'm headed out to Belgium/France/Netherlands in April and i'm super excited. If you have any recommendations of places to go/see/stay or people to hang out, I'd love that.


You might find good concerts on villemorte.fr , this is Lyon agenda, then St Etienne is a good place ~>lagueulenoire.org ; and if you are a countryside wirdoe go to ambert (63 dpt) and look for the place called "l'elegante", they organize good events and a cantine on Thursdays lunch, at Cunlhat (63dpt too), they have a cantine on Wednesdays at the octopus bar. There u ask, people will find you a place to stay.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 3, 2020)

finally got it added to the library here:

https://squattheplanet.com/files/ol...ought-her-life-would-ever-look-like-this.510/


----------

